# OMG, why didn't I know about this?!



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/amazon-prime-day-glitch-let-people-buy-13-000-camera-g-1836487919

*Amazon Prime Day Glitch Let People Buy $13,000 Camera Gear for $94*

...

It started when a Slickdeals member discovered and shared a Prime Day dealfor the Sony a6000 mirrorless camera bundled with a 16-50 millimeter lens for $94.48; a kit that normally sells for around $550. In the wild west that Amazon’s vast online store has become, it’s not uncommon to see questionable third-party sellers offering brand name gear at incredibly low prices which are, more often than not, too good to be true. But this camera kit was being sold by Amazon directly.

...

But other members soon noticed that the Sony bundle wasn’t the only piece of photography gear discounted to $94.48. Forum member killroyriley shared, “Everything with the prime day tag on my account is 94.48. I just bought a 3000$ telescope for 94.48,” while member Eragorn asked, “Just ordered an a7iii for $94 with kit lens... They won’t ship and then change the price will they?” AyoItsPat found what seemed like the most impossible Prime Day deal, “I got a $13,000 lens for $94 LOL waiting for the cancellation but that’s like 99.3% off.”

...


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 18, 2019)

And to think I passed up prime day because i thought it was a scam.. 
Silly me. 


Could have gotten the Hassy HC 300 mm for $94.48.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 18, 2019)

I didn't even think about looking for camera related deals and then I saw this and was like really? I could have upgraded my whole kit for $500.


----------



## weepete (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm away to greet (read cry) in the corner......


----------



## Designer (Jul 18, 2019)

I am guessing that Amazon or the third-party seller will simply cancel the order.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2019)

im sure they will.  

they did have good SD card sales, and i see that UHS-I got faster read speeds -- so that's nice.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 18, 2019)

Join PRIME, and take a chance on a once (maybe more) in a lifetime Glitch !!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 18, 2019)

I'll still live my life by " If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is ".


----------



## cgw (Jul 19, 2019)

Not bad for a slow-selling 5 year old camera kit collecting dust at BestBuy.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 20, 2019)

Designer said:


> I am guessing that Amazon or the third-party seller will simply cancel the order.



If the reports are true then yes, many did get canceled but not all of them did.


----------

